# NIGHTCLUB PHOTOGRAPHY HELP!



## Nickolas135 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys first post. 

Im currently running with a 1000D body and the stock lens it came with and a 430ii flash.

The photos I have been taking are good but I want to make them GREAT. Should I upgrade to a better body or buy better lenses ?? please help me out. I want a lens if possible that I wont have to use my flash with.


----------



## analog.universe (Oct 25, 2011)

Low light photography is an area that really pushes the limits of engineering to their edge.  Ideally you'd want a body with great high ISO performance, in addition to a fast lens.  What kind of budget are you working with?  If you can only afford to upgrade one, I'd go for the lens first.  Prime lenses are available with much larger maximum apertures than zooms, so you'll need to decide on a focal length.  The Sigma 50mm 1.4 is probably the best value lens for low light.   But 50 may be a little tight for your purposes?  If you deviate away from 50mm, 1.4's become quite expensive, but there are a few 1.8's and 2.0's available that would still be a dramatic improvement over the kit lens.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 25, 2011)

You have 2 pretty hard limits with your setup. First and foremost the lens isn't equipped to handle low light. You are stuck at an aperture between 3.5 and 5.6 which would need flash in your average home, let alone a dark club. 
The ISO on your camera is limited to 3200. Combine that with a lens that's not so hot and you have a hard time. Z
First I'd upgrade to a professional f/2.8 lens if you are going with a zoom or at the very least the 50mm f/1.8. It's cheap and it'll give you amazing ability in low light situations.


----------

